# Hello Again! We're back!



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello everyone. I have been busy with life and have not posted in a while. Things are going well with Lemon Drop and I. She is such a sweet bird and likes to be with me. The last few days, she has been following me around the house and landing on me often. I am writing this while I am supposed to be working, so I will make it brief. Here is a photo of Lemon Drop insisting on being near me:








No matter how many times I take her off she still thinks my glasses and face are great places to perch. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's adorable! 

It's good to see you around here again  Glad to hear you both are doing well! 

P.S Mallorn loves sitting on my glasses too


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh yay, it’s my darling adopted budgie! I’ve missed you Lemon Drop (& you GW). I’m so happy to hear everything os well with you both and I look forward to seeing lots of pics of ‘our’ special girl, if and when you have time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Glad to hear you are both doing well.
LemonDrop is looking as cute as ever!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Such a cute pic of you two!  Life does take a lot of time away from the computer sometimes, but it’s always nice to hear from you .


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Good to see you again! Lemon Drop is so adorable


----------

